# sundadanio axelrodi + shrimp



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

nice fish! im trying to get a bunch of these now. did you breed your pygmy cory's?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

While I haven't had experience with these fishes I can only assume they are like other schooling fishes (danios, tetras) and will most likely not harm full grown shrimps. I am sure they will attack and eat shrimplets though.


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

@johnny i did not breed my cory's i might research and try though...

my boraras brigittae do not harm shrimplets, i noticed the briggittae and the axelrodi are very similar in size and behavior, so hopefully i can keep the axelrodi, im going to pick up 2 or 3 today and have a test run


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Let us know how they do with shrimplets. They look so cool!


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

yeah its almost like a neon tetra but almost the whole body is iridescent rather than just a band


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Yes, thats my photo!

I had them with shrimp, they dont bother them. They hang out in the middle part of the tank. The only thing they would bother would be the tiny babies, which are usually on the bottom.


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

yeah i wasnt concerned about adults, just the babies. i just bought two today... ill keep an eye on them for a while, if i dont see them picking at any babies ill buy like 8 more


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

very nice pictures by the way!


----------

